# Dixie's Quads :D



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Here are the pictures of Dixies quads, she had two girls, two boys. The black one is a boy, and the solid gold kid is a boy (both boys have moonspots). The girls are the chamosee and the gold one with a spotted rear.

About 1 hour after her water broke and she hadn't even tried pushing I decided to go in, two kids were trying to come out at once. So I had to push one back and I was able to grab the first one by the hind legs and deliver him that way. The second one came head first no legs, I wasn't sure if I was going to be able to get the shoulders past without pushing him back in but I was able to work one shoulder up. The third came out breech but I was able to get the hindlegs unbent. and I had to go in again for the last one because she wouldn't push, and I was afraid the placenta may start to detach. As you can see they were very tangled up but luckily they are all doing just fine now and settling in. I am going to have to go buy a heat lamp though because it is gonna be cold tonight and I don't want to take a chance on any of them getting to cold.

So anyway here are the pictures.

All the babies and Dixie








crying baby girl








Three of the kids.








One of the little boys








One of the girls.


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Great job getting all the babies out safely. Congrats x4! Mama is gonna have her hands full lol


----------



## DaisyMayFarm (Jan 19, 2013)

Congrats! I love the little black and white boy


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on the cuties! Glad everything went well.


----------



## Macyllehub (Jan 6, 2013)

Wow, congrats!


----------



## bekaah (Feb 21, 2013)

Finally!! Congratulations!


----------



## NigerianGirl (Jan 30, 2011)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## mtmom75 (May 19, 2011)

Yay!! Congrats! They're so cute. I love the little gold and white girl.


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! 4!!!  Good job Dixie!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! 4!!!  Good job Dixie!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

great job and cute to boot


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Wow! 4!!!  Good job Dixie!


----------



## DancingHoovesFarm (Nov 18, 2012)

Sorry, My computer is acting up.


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

My birthday is in 8 days...... Can I have the black & white guy??????? Pppllleeaaaaaaassseeeeee Mmooooommmmmmmmmmmmmyyyyyyyyyy!!!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Man. Those NDs can really spit those things out! Impressive. 
Congrats!


----------



## IrishRoots (Jan 7, 2013)

Wow.. even remembering just how big she was I am still amazed she fit them all in there!! Congrats!! Stunning little ones


----------



## FlyingFeetsFarm (Nov 28, 2012)

Thank you everyone  Dixie and the babes are doing great. I can't believe how cute they all are, and how nice they already look, they all have nice legs and are very sturdy. I am also very very very happy with Dixie's udder.

Kim, the little boy is already spoken for  I'm sorry. I have another mama, Gir that is due anytime though.

Well I am worn out, I am gonna go to sleep. Have a wonderful night everyone. I will also be posting more pictures of them tomorrow probably.


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

Finally, they are here! Congrats!


----------



## pubgal83 (Oct 31, 2012)

They are beautiful by the way


----------



## kayshowgoats (Feb 16, 2013)

Congratulations!! Glad everyone got here safely.


----------

